# New Post/Link Button



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

If you click on the "Search" button at the top of the page of the new "current default" template ,a pull down box appears and you will see the "New Post" button. Just click on the "New Post link and this will allow you see the latest post that have been made. There is also a "Todays Post" button as well, so you can view all the new post for the day. It should also be noted that you must be logged in to use this feature. Screen shot below:


----------

